# DLAN oder Repeater



## twentythree (4. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute!

Mein erster Thread, woohooo 

Ich bin am durchdrehn, mein Internet im 1. Stock (wird über WLAN bezogen), ist einfach komplette *******.
Das schon seit Langem.

Mehrere Speedtests bringen mich im Durchschnitt auf *0.5 mbit/s* . Das ist nice.
Der Router steht im Erdgeschoss, und da kommt halt nicht wirklich viel rauf durch unsere dickeren Wände.
Router und WLAN Adapter am PC sind G Standard.

Hab jetzt auch schon insg. 3 Adapter durchprobiert:
1. Als PCI Karte (G) mit einer großen Antenne
2. Als PCIe Karte (N) mit 2 mittleren Antennen
3. Extern über USB2 (G) mit 1 großen Antenne

Das erste hab ich eingebaut mit den beschriebenen Geschwindigkeiten.
Das zweite war ein bisschen besser, führt jedoch immer zu Rucklern und PC aussetzern.
Und das dritte ging auf Anhieb mal gar nicht.

Hab auch die Antennen abgeschraubt und mit den anderen vertauscht, usw.
Zahllose Treiber installiert ...

Hilft alles nichts!!


Jetzt muss ne Lösung her:
Entweder DLAN oder nen Repeater.
LAN kann ich nicht raufziehen, leider 

Ein Repeater macht mir Sorgen.
Wieviel bringens die? Kann ich da ordentlich was rausholen?

Was mich eher interessiert, ist ja eh DLAN.
Hab schon ein bisschen darüber gelesen, und hört sich soweit super an!
Gibts da irgendwelche Punkte, auf die ich achten muss?

Hätte mir das Set von Devolo gesehen:
Devolo-Powerline-Starter-Netzwerk-Steckdose

Ist das zu empfehlen?
Habt ihr Tipps oder Anregungen?

Wär euch echt für jede Hilfe und Erfahrungsberichte dankbar!


Thx ciao


----------



## Jeanboy (5. Mai 2012)

Ein Kumpel von mir hat den Repeater von AVM funktioniert einwandfrei 

Ich selbst hab das WLAN Kit von Devolo, d.h. ich hab jetzt im 1. Stock sowohl LAN als auch WLAN.
Funktioniert auch einwandfrei. 


Der Repeater ist u.U. billiger, dafür kannste beim DLAN sowohl WLAN als auch LAN haben. Sicherer und flexibler
ist das DLAN, weil du es z.B. auch im 2. Stockwerk nutzen kannst... Sind nur paar Vor/Nachteile.

Also kannst du beide Ideen umsetzen, musst die Vor und Nachteile abwägen und dann entscheiden...


----------



## Darkside (5. Mai 2012)

Ich würde an deiner stelle auch nen DLan bevorzugen, wobei dieses auch nur hohe Datenrate bringt wenn sich die Adapter in Steckdosen auf der gleichen Netzphase befinden. Also beide auf L1,L2 ect. Wenn nicht sind die meist nur durch überspechen gekoppelt und die Datenrate ist viel niedriger (aber meist mehr als deine 0,5mbit), das lässt sich dann mit nem Phasenkoppler beheben der die Daten auf die anderen Phasen verteilt.

Gruß Darkside


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (5. Mai 2012)

Ich habe 2 AVM Repeater im Haus, weil wir auch Stahlbeton haben (und der Empfang ohne also ******* ist). Die funktionieren sehr gut und sind billiger als DLAN. Du solltest nur darauf achten das du welche vom gleichen Anbieter nimmst von dem auch dein Router ist, denn sonst funktioniert wohl oft die Verschlüsselung nicht richtig. (Hab ich zumindest gelesen).

Fritz Box und Fritz Repeater funktionieren aber tadellos.


----------



## ich111 (5. Mai 2012)

Ich empfehle dir D-Lan, allerdings solltest du hier zu hochwertigeren Geräten von Devolo, Netgear etc greifen, da billig Geräte so manche Probleme haben. Ich spreche hier aus eigener Erfahrung: Hatte ein TP-Link set, welches zwar fürs Surfen akzeptabel war, aber in Spielen zu einem soch hohen Ping führte, dass ich manchmal nicht auf die Server kam, wenn es dann doch ging war mein Ping bei 999
Ich würde also versuchen zuerst einmal zu testen


----------



## twentythree (5. Mai 2012)

Ok, ja danke schon einmal.
Da werd ich dann lieber eh mal DLAN testen.
Das mit dem Geld ist kein Problem, also wenn schon eh was ordentliches 

Netzphase dürfte die gleich sein, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Muss ich mal bei meinem Dad nachfragen.
Mein PC ist vom Router ca. 10m Luftlinie entfernt.

Kann ma da ungefähr (wirklich nur grob) sagen, wieviel mbit ich da rausholen kann?
Bzw. was für einen Geschwindigkeitszuwachs ich haben werde?

Haben eine 8mbit DSL Leitung von UPC Austria.


Ciao


----------

